# Need for Speed Underground 2



## tekniq (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello, I'm new here. I was wondering if anyone knows the directory/file that the profiles in this game are saved in? I have 2 user accounts on my computer and I want to play my more advanced profile in my other user account.


----------



## Ryanb000 (Dec 1, 2003)

can you find that file in the user account that you normally use it in? if so, when you are on the 1st account, find that file and put it in shared documents. Then when you get to the account that you want to get the profile in, go to my computer, then shared documents. get it?


----------



## tekniq (Dec 18, 2004)

Ya, what's the file name tho?


----------



## hornetsjet (Sep 13, 2001)

i don't know, why my pc cannot start the game? when i click to play, the error says that speed2.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience. I think the game requires directX 9.0c but mine is 9.0b anc i can't upgrade it to 9.0c.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

how cant you upgrade to 9c?


----------



## hornetsjet (Sep 13, 2001)

actually it can, but when istallation completed. I opened dxdiag to check, it was shown 9.0b not 9.0c....


----------



## beanmaster1 (Nov 4, 2004)

What's ur video card? And is it pirated? I'm in Malaysia too, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## hornetsjet (Sep 13, 2001)

video card also got pirated? i don't know about this....


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

tekniq said:


> Hello, I'm new here. I was wondering if anyone knows the directory/file that the profiles in this game are saved in? I have 2 user accounts on my computer and I want to play my more advanced profile in my other user account.


C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Local Settings\Application Data\NFS Underground 2\


----------



## beanmaster1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Sorry, I meant the cd. Try your cd on another computer.


----------

